# engine block heater for the 2.0 liter



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

my brother is going to be moving pretty fair north into Canada, where it regularly gets below zero. from what I hear, most people up there use engine block heaters, so I'm looking to put one in his car before he leaves. my local VW dealer (in Michigan) says VW discontinued their block heaters for these engines a while ago due to problems with them. Dealer parts guy suggested looking up there in Canada, where it should be easier to find them. A quick internet search didn't turn up anything that'll fit this engine. Anybody have suggestions? thanks








car in question--


----------



## 2.slow.dubbin (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: engine block heater for the 2.0 liter (mhjett)*

well how far north are we talking because where i live it regularly goes to -10 to -15 and my 2.0L has no problem starting. and those are degrees celcius by the way


_Modified by 2.slow.dubbin at 11:14 AM 11-24-2007_


----------



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: engine block heater for the 2.0 liter (2.slow.dubbin)*

Where in Canada is he moving?
You won't need one for much of Canada. Out west like Winnipeg, Calgary, Edmonton it would be good to get one. The main reason is to keep the engine oil from turning to syup. Tell him to run 0W40 or a 5W30. 
If he's garage parking his car he won't need the block heater.
As for the block heater, he should be able to pick one up at Canadian Tire. I don't know,... maybe $25. 


_Modified by bearing01 at 11:47 PM 11-24-2007_


----------



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: engine block heater for the 2.0 liter (bearing01)*

You only really need one if it regularly goes below -30*C


----------



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: engine block heater for the 2.0 liter (bearing01)*

At Canadian Tire you can also get a polar pad stick-on heater
http://www.canadiantire.ca/bro...72419
http://www.canadiantire.ca/bro...72419
Or stick on magnet type
http://www.canadiantire.ca/bro...72419


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: engine block heater for the 2.0 liter (bearing01)*

thanks guys. He'll be in Saskatoon, SK, parked outside. Sounds like it may not be vital, but still good to have? And it doesn't hurt to have heat right away. I'm helping him import the car to Canada, and it sounds like I might have to go to Canadian Tire anyway for the inspection so I can pick one up then. Definitely going to put some low-weight oil in there before I drive it up. 


_Modified by mhjett at 9:26 PM 11-24-2007_


----------



## peteman (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: engine block heater for the 2.0 liter (mhjett)*

I live 2.5 hours NE of toon town and let me tell you a block heater should be used. We can get spells of -35 to -40 for a week at a time. Especially in Jan and Feb. Actually check the weather for Saskatoon right now. We are currently sitting at -25 at 9:30 in the evening. I have a tdi heater in my diesel and have successfully started it at -42.


----------



## peteman (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: engine block heater for the 2.0 liter (peteman)*

Don't forget to tell him to add gas line antifreeze (methyl hydrate) or he may not get his car started block heater or not.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: engine block heater for the 2.0 liter (peteman)*

I use a block heater anywhere it snows... want to know why??? I can run a little heavier oil, car starts easier, oh, and the fact that I had hot air coming out of the vents like 1 minute after startup.


----------



## GoesLikeSnail (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: engine block heater for the 2.0 liter (ABF Jeff)*

Chiming in from Saskatoon.
A block heater is, in my mind, a requirement. With a cold engine and oil, he will be doing more damage to his engine without a block heater. 
There are a few type of engine heaters: the freeze plug type, stick on oil pan heaters, and circulating coolant heaters. Freeze plug types are what most people have and they do work. Most people who have TDi's have pan heaters that heat up the oil. Ciculating block heaters heat up your coolant, causing it to circulate because of changes in density due to temperature. Any one of these will work, but if it were me, I'd go for a circulating coolant heater and maybe a pan heater. (Just make sure the circulating heater install is done well, otherwise you could have coolant leaks).
PS:Where the hell did winter come from? -5*C to -25*C. ****


_Modified by GoesLikeSnail at 8:41 AM 11-27-2007_


----------



## Pitsy (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: engine block heater for the 2.0 liter (mhjett)*

Just put a full port ball valve on the corner of the oil pan and drain the oil every night into a five quart cookpot and take it inside. Warm it up each morning before you leave and dump it back in (remember to close the valve first).
What do I know? I live in San Diego where it is currently 65F and sunny.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: engine block heater for the 2.0 liter (GoesLikeSnail)*

thanks again for all the comments. even got someone from Saskatoon! cheers








I'm thinking I'll get him set up with a freeze plug heater. The car isn't that nice, and I'm not sure she's worth the cost of a circulating heater. A local (Michigan) shop told him it'd be about $250 installed for a freeze plug heater, which seems a little steep since you can buy the part for $25. Since I'm driving the car up to Saskatoon in late December though, I do want one installed before I go. I'll be staying overnight in Fargo, ND and even there it'll be a big help.


----------



## PrecisionTuning.ca (May 6, 2005)

*Re: engine block heater for the 2.0 liter (Pitsy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pitsy* »_Just put a full port ball valve on the corner of the oil pan and drain the oil every night into a five quart cookpot and take it inside. Warm it up each morning before you leave and dump it back in (remember to close the valve first).
What do I know? I live in San Diego where it is currently 65F and sunny.

I have done this before to get my car started. 10 years ago my Chevy impala would not start (-40). I was at my friend's house and he did not have any portable heater to heat up the car with. I drained the oil in a cooking pan and brought it inside and warmed it up on the stove. I got the oil close to 100c (The smell was great







) I poured the oil back in the car, waited few minutes and it started right up.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: engine block heater for the 2.0 liter (PrecisionTuning.ca)*

haha, wow, I thought that was a joke!


----------



## Pitsy (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: engine block heater for the 2.0 liter (mhjett)*

That's some good stuff! In fact I was joking, but I guess it would work. Kinda inconvenient and all, but a good tidbit to file away just in case. I does get butt-ass cold in the mountains here when I go camping....


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: engine block heater for the 2.0 liter (mhjett)*

$25 is about right for the block heater. The freeze plug it goes into is on the back of the motor under the exhaust mani. A real pain to get to and VW freeze plugs do not come out easily. I once spent 2hrs installing a block heater on my rabbit (with motor in car). It can be done but this method is a PITA. They are EASIEST done when motor is out of car for rebuild/replacement.(that's how I'm gonna do the one for our mkIII.) We don't get that cold here, but the car and I love the easy starts and warm air before I get off my street. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
p.s. most of that 2 hrs was spent just getting the plug OUT.










_Modified by ps2375 at 11:09 AM 11-29-2007_


----------



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: engine block heater for the 2.0 liter (ps2375)*

I wonder with the exhaust and intake manifolds removed, if you undo the engine mounts can you pick the motor up off the mounts & tip it forward? That would give more access to the rear. I guess there's a lot of linkages (like gear shift linkage) and hoses you have to be careful with.
I don't recommend putting a jack under the oil pan. Lifting the engine that way can crack the pan or crush the pan gasket, causing a leak. Better using a picker (shop crane) from above. That or jack from the tranny bell housing.


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: engine block heater for the 2.0 liter (bearing01)*

http://germanautoparts.com/Vol...l/396
$24.81 plus shipping. They are located in NY


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: engine block heater for the 2.0 liter (abuthemagician)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abuthemagician* »_http://germanautoparts.com/Vol...l/396
$24.81 plus shipping. They are located in NY

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

